# '69 Exterior Emblem Info needed PLEASE



## Rodango (Sep 6, 2010)

Please see the photo of my '69 GTO below. The only emblem it came with was the one on the grille. I know there were other emblems, on the side panels and possibly on the trunk lid. But my GTO has no hint of the other emblems, I don't know if the emblem holes were welded, glassed, the panels replaced or holes Bondo'd

What I need are two things:

1) A description of all external emblems.
2) Location information for the same.

Thanks!


----------



## goat70 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello 
This looks the same as my car color and top sadly mine is now in pieces all over my garage. mine had ram air on the hood scoop three gto stickers one on the rear right trunk
the other two on the fenders lower side between tire and door these are stickers and color depends on the car year and color yours was white if you do not have ram air 400 was the sticker that was on the hood scoops you can get these from year one and opg plus others i also think the will give you measurements i do have a picture of the side but i did not have a digital camera then to have others but i gave you apic of my side if it does not load it is on my garage also hope i helped


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The decklid and front fender emblems are metal, not stickers.

Check out all the '69's you want here:

1969 GTO Hardtop Parking Lot - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site


----------



## goat70 (Aug 14, 2010)

oops........ i forgot the emblem on fender could be metal and sticker on the quarter panel but greengoat is right do research its worth it and to 68 green goat i also had a 68&1/2 green goat it had the hideaway headlights and hurst his and hers and pearl white interior it was my first love still miss it i bought it for $700 in 1977 in calif.while is was in the service...........


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very cool.... Mines the early '68......


----------



## Rodango (Sep 6, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> The decklid and front fender emblems are metal, not stickers.
> 
> Check out all the '69's you want here:
> 
> 1969 GTO Hardtop Parking Lot - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site


Yeah, I have been checking them out. But it's near impossible to accurately judge distance with whole car photos. I don't want to get them 'close', I'd like to get them factory 'exact'.

So I guess what I need is to find a '69 with factory original badges and measure. Or find someone who has the measurements.


----------

